# X-53 in Cincy



## Crazy8 (Jan 19, 2015)

Wish I had the money.
http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/bik/4853074905.html


----------



## rodeo1988 (Jan 19, 2015)

I had the money to buy it but I don't know if the seller will ship to tn


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 19, 2015)

I'd be all over that even with the rocket ray top missing (surprise, surprise).
Wonder why the light is installed backwards?
Chris


----------



## decotriumph (Jan 19, 2015)

scrubbinrims said:


> Wonder why the light is installed backwards?
> Chris




It's more aerodynamic that way.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 19, 2015)

That makes sense...even with the foresight of the potmetal lid potentially coming off in flight, that lil' bugger still didn't hang on with less drag.
Chris


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jan 19, 2015)

Its about an hour from me,might make a offer on it,tried to get ahold of him.


----------



## Euphman06 (Jan 19, 2015)

Good price on that bike...I'd be a player if he was local.


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Jan 19, 2015)

By the way the ad is written I would assume $500 is a starting point and he is looking for best offers over that. Id be a player if it was closer but not looking to get involved in a bidding war and then still need to figure out how to get it to me. Good luck gentlemen!


----------



## andy812 (Jan 19, 2015)

*x 53 cincy*

just picked this great bike up   tonight, and yes 500 was his starting point but the bonus was the headlight was complete. very cool bike .his wife had over 30 phone calls today about this bike  thanks for looking andy


----------



## COB (Jan 19, 2015)

Nice bike!


----------



## Crazy8 (Jan 19, 2015)

Awesome!  Congrats on the pick up.  Can't wait to see what it looks like cleaned up.  Looks like you'll only need a few small parts, horn & taillight from what I see.


----------



## andy812 (Jan 19, 2015)

thanks andy


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Jan 31, 2015)

Crazy8 said:


> Awesome!  Congrats on the pick up.  Can't wait to see what it looks like cleaned up.  Looks like you'll only need a few small parts, horn & taillight from what I see.




Here it is all cleaned up-
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Western-Fly...997?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c4d77244d


----------



## Kato (Jan 31, 2015)

I was hoping that one wouldn't get flipped........I guess at least it isn't getting parted out.


----------

